
Square's IPO prospectus shows just how much the company needs a full-time CEO - onedev
https://www.pando.com/2015/10/15/square-ipo/03baf262b41a0001eb4db73353673dc3ca5bde63/
======
uptown
This article cites $56 million in losses from the Starbucks deal. Another post
[1] cited it around $70 million. What was the angle here? Did they somehow not
realize the financial hit this would incur as a result of the deal?

[1] [http://www.geekwire.com/2015/square-lost-more-than-70m-on-
de...](http://www.geekwire.com/2015/square-lost-more-than-70m-on-deal-to-
process-starbucks-transactions-filing-reveals/)

